# Yellow Fever epidemic expected?



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

In this age of international travel and shipping, anything is possible.



> Urgent action is needed to combat a yellow fever epidemic in Africa amid signs it is turning into a global health emergency and a severe shortage of the vaccine, academics have warned.
> 
> With nearly a billion people at risk from the deadly disease in Africa and Latin America and the danger of an outbreak in Asia, immunologist Professor Daniel Lucey and Lawrence Gostin, a professor in global health law, called on the World Health Organisation (WHO) to declare an emergency saying delays over Ebola had "cost lives".


Yellow fever: World on brink of global emergency over deadly outbreak, academics warn | Science | News | The Independent


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would like to hear the thoughts of our medical experts before I comment on this.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

My thoughts.... yellow fever is not something that is easily cured and we here in the US have very little experience with it. If it heads our way medical facilities will be in trouble, just like if it were ebola. 
there is no antibiotic for it that I know of but there is a vaccination that can help to prevent it and its spread. Usually only people traveling into an area with it, get the vaccine. It has to be repeated every 10 years. 
the best thing to do is prevent it. It is carried by mosquitoes, so prevent them. don't water to set and allow a place for them to reproduce. Use your bug repellents so they don't bite you. 

We used to have yellow fever in the US so it is possible that it could happen again. In many areas the mosquitoes are sprayed for as a preventive measure.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I took a vacation to the Philippines years ago and got shots beforehand, no clue what i got, i was young i could care less at the time. I wonder if yellow fever vaccine is something they would have given me.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Is Yellow Fever and Dengue the same thing?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

with all the South & Central American illegals - not even counting the other worldwide 3rd World illegals - invading and waiting to invade ... it's only a matter of time before these diseases that are US irridicated and rare start to spread .... ICE is just protecting themselves against exposure - screw the general population ....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Is Yellow Fever and Dengue the same thing?


Nope.
Bolivia Yellow Fever Card. The Difference Between Yellow Fever and Dengue.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Both of the viruses mentioned don't sound like a picnic that's for sure. I wonder or hope that is just certain tropical breeds of mosquitos that are capable of carrying it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know they are spraying like crazy already here in Houston after all the rain. They have been through my neighborhood twice this week. We have the resources. It's the small towns, municipalities and places without the money or resources where something like this can take hold.


----------

